# How tough are 510 connectors



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (8/11/18)

Hi everyone,

So i am not really a newbie but did not know where else to post this.

How tough are the 510 connector threads, you know sometimes you change your atty and it goes on skew and gets stuck on the threads, what are the chances of it stripping?

Thanks in advance.

BTW, i hate the fact that you cant buy replacement 510 connectors for your expensive mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

That happened to me when I had the iJust S. I had to chuck the battery and get a new mod.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (8/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That happened to me when I had the iJust S. I had to chuck the battery and get a new mod.



Every now and then i put on an atty it happens, as soon as i feel that it gets stuck i unscrew it, i think my ocd does play a big part in me always expecting the worst... cause all my atties work on all my mods. And it happens more with expensive mods cause i am more afraid or ruining the threads on them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

To be honest, the iJust S was a good semi-regulated mod. Just that with constant use and a few small issues, I had to let it go because it was in heavy use and I needed something more sturdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (8/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> To be honest, the iJust S was a good semi-regulated mod. Just that with constant use and a few small issues, I had to let it go because it was in heavy use and I needed something more sturdy.



Got myself a Yihi and DNA so the boards are great and the Yihi build quality is superior to that of the DNA now i will wait and see and only time will tell if it is worth the money spent...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/11/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Got myself a Yihi and DNA so the boards are great and the Yihi build quality is superior to that of the DNA now i will wait and see and only time will tell if it is worth the money spent...


Out of curiosity what mods are giving you grey hair? 
I haven't had an issue with a 510 in about 5 years so I'm curious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/11/18)

Christos said:


> Out of curiosity what mods are giving you grey hair?
> I haven't had an issue with a 510 in about 5 years so I'm curious.



I agree fully. I haven;t stripped a 510 thread in four years of vaping. Those who know me will attest to the fact that I'm not the dainty fingered type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/11/18)

Christos said:


> Out of curiosity what mods are giving you grey hair?
> I haven't had an issue with a 510 in about 5 years so I'm curious.



Good morning,

Well every mod i have used, like i said maybe it is beacause i baby my mods that every and any thing makes me wonder if it has been ruined, i have never stripped and 510, and check my threads often to see the quality of them. I am very carefull when i changes atties so because of that i sometimes feel when it gets caught, maybe its my brain just been over protective and makes me feel things, hope i am not losing my mind.


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/11/18)

Christos said:


> Out of curiosity what mods are giving you grey hair?
> I haven't had an issue with a 510 in about 5 years so I'm curious.



And to hear that you have not stripped a 510 in 5 years gives me peace of mind... thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree fully. I haven;t stripped a 510 thread in four years of vaping. Those who know me will attest to the fact that I'm not the dainty fingered type.



Good morning,

Great to hear that 2 long time vapors have not stripped any 510's. That means that i can be less of a stress ball when it comes to my mods. Thanx i appreciate it, the outcome of the thread is better than i could of hoped for.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks (9/11/18)

Always screw anti-clockwise until you feel the start of the thread and you can't go wrong. I've never stripped a 510 thread either.

Provape (Provari) USA tried to introduce a much larger thread called P3 some years ago, but it never became popular. I feel that the 510 is a serious weak point on our devices as it's too small for the job.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/11/18)

BubiSparks said:


> Always screw anti-clockwise until you feel the start of the thread and you can't go wrong. I've never stripped a 510 thread either.
> 
> Provape (Provari) USA tried to introduce a much larger thread called P3 some years ago, but it never became popular. I feel that the 510 is a serious weak point on our devices as it's too small for the job.
> 
> ...




Hi, thanx for the tip. 

I agree with you about the 510 not being big enough i would preffer a bigger conector and i must say, the picture you attached even looks good and i would feel much calmer with that connection.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/11/18)

The only issue ive had with 510s was when the entire 510 came loose inside the casing of a Vapresso swag. Fortunately it was under warranty and swopped out
But that was the only issue ive had in over 6 years of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (9/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The only issue ive had with 510s was when the entire 510 came loose inside the casing of a Vapresso swag. Fortunately it was under warranty and swopped out
> But that was the only issue ive had in over 6 years of vaping



Thanks smokey Joe,

Good feedback so far which makes me feel good. Thanks to all you long time vapors who have tried and tested the hardware... much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Thanks smokey Joe,
> 
> Good feedback so far which makes me feel good. Thanks to all you long time vapors who have tried and tested the hardware... much appreciated



Yeah I forgot to mention that I've had no issues with my more expensive mods. The Cylon is solid and Asvape Gabriel no problem. Same goes for the iStick Pico - only the battery cap thread was a dismal fail but the 510 no issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

